# High Soprano Pet Peeves (WOMEN ONLY!)



## AliceKettle (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Those first two days of your period when you feel like ****, and don't want to do anything. Most women aren't great fans of getting their period, but it's worse when you're a singer because it reduces your voice to a weak, dry husk. It's even worse if you're a first soprano, like me because you can't reach the high notes as easily as you normally would.
2. When everyone tells you that you talk too softly, but really you're just instinctively protecting yourself from having to yell. In my family this can be an issue because my family loves to yell, and they're always asking me to speak up.
3. Most girls on the street are classically untrained mezzo-sopranos thinks that they're amazing, so they obnoxiously sing "Someone Like You" over and over again. You think to yourself that the average person has no musical appreciation for true sopranos these days. It's all about mezzos and nasally belters.
4. Most people don't really care about what a true soprano is singing, or their technique. They just care about how high you can go. I care about technique, but even I get obsessed with high notes.
5. The mezzo heroine is usually very strong, intelligent, and admirable, while the soprano heroine is a vapid, selfish, stupid, weak, and bratty ingénue.
6. You burnout quicker than other voice types.


----------



## Dili (Jun 19, 2014)

Mezzo soprano pet-peeves - 

1) Hearing "but you don't sound like a real opera singer because you sing low" from non-professionals.
2) Most of the main roles are for sopranos, and they still complain because mezzos have Carmen.
3) Mozart, enough said (this applies more to dramatic mezzos)
4) Made to sing alto in choir even though you can reach the high notes, because your sound is different.
5) So few non-depressive songs and arias for mezzos (especially for dramatics) 
6) It sometimes takes ages for mezzos to mature, meaning you can't participate in competitions or find a place in studios and have to find a "real" job with the hopes of hitting it big in the distant future ...


----------

